# Android problem downloading apps. Help please.



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi,

I am new to Android and the Google Play shop. First day today. 
I purchased a tablet running Ice Cream Sandwich and I have a gmail account.
When I went to the Google Play shop from the device it recognised my email identity.
BUT whatever I try to download I get an error 101
I searched the net and saw lots of people saying clear the cache and I have done that. No joy
I saw others saying remove and reinstall gmail account. Tried that. No joy
I checked further and see people saying it is a problem with Google Talk on the tablet. but my tablet does not seem to have google talk.
I then went back to the Google Play shop to download Google Talk but it is not there.
HELP
I want to download an anti virus and later will obviously need various apps but I am stuck
Thanks


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I have some progress. After turning the device off and on again I now have Google Talk and it is recognising me.

BUT still error 101 when i try to download any apps

So I still need help please.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What is the make and model of the tablet? Either take a picture of the error or describe it more clearly. Error messages on mobile devices are not universal.


----------

